# Snails in locker



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

I am thinking of giving my friend 2 ramshorn snails. Could I keep them in my locker till the end of school, or will they die?


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

BettaLover4life said:


> I am thinking of giving my friend 2 ramshorn snails. Could I keep them in my locker till the end of school, or will they die?


I wouldn't risk it. Would you be able to give it to them outside of school? Eight or more hours in a locker could literally be killer.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Pack them as if you were going to ship them, they should be fine. Snails get shipped the same as fish, done right being bagged 24-48 hours is no problem.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

+1 pack for shipping, bag of tank water and insulated box. They can live in no tech cold tanks but a locker on a n outer wall or a cheap school that doesn't like to heat won't bee much fun for them. Insulation will keep in the heat from the tank you pull them from.


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Be sure to bag air as well as the tank water, as they breathe via a lung-like organ rather than with gills.

Even without insulation they can survive colder temperatures, but it is a good idea to box them and add padding if you have some. Paper towels would work well for that purpose.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I ship snails just wrapped in a wet paper towel in a ziploc bag full of air. They'll be fine in your locker.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

they will be fine...snails aren't easy to kill IMHO , if they were, I would have killed all my ramshorn by now..lol!


edit: I bet you already figured it out though...i just realized this post was a few days oldxD


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I realize this is a couple weeks old, but I just want add this in case it may be helpful to anyone:
I gave three bladder snails to my friend for her new fish tank in the fall. A tupper ware filled about 3/4 with water and covered with plastic wrap poked with tiny holes. And a small handful of water wysteria and najas, along with an algae wafer. I didn't use a heater or insulation or anything because the school is kept very warm, including heated floors, and my friend's locker is on an inner wall. 
They did fine and they're still thriving today


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. I just gave them to her last week outside of school.


----------

